# Case 2090 gear transmission



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I looked at one of these today. Didn't even ask the seller before I went to look at it as I was expecting a powershift. I'm familiar with those. Don't know jack about the gear-only option. What's the story on these? How well do they shift on the go, if at all? The rest of the tractor is clean though it clearly needs some new shift cables from sitting too long. 4100 hours. Fair rubber. Clean cab, though it could use a few cloth pieces. Seller says $5500 will buy it. Maybe less.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I didn't know that case even had a gear trans, I thought they were all the 3 speed power shift with the 4 ranges....I can wait to see what you find out That seems like a good price


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the transmission stock? I have heard of guys finding manual transmissions for them when the powershift fails just because they are scared of the Case powershift and it's popularity of failing.

Trey


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

treymo said:


> Is the transmission stock? I have heard of guys finding manual transmissions for them when the powershift fails just because they are scared of the Case powershift and it's popularity of failing.
> 
> Trey


If it's not they did an amazing job making it look right. The range 1-2-R is formed into the console. The 1-2-3-4 looks identical to the gears for the powershift models but the range selector is in place of the powershift knob.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Nebraska test results for a gear drive. It's real.

http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2673&context=tractormuseumlit


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Not nothing anything about them so this sounds stupid but I would guess it would be good if your speed ranges are were they would be usable . JMO but to me the PS trans was their weak point . I had a 2290 that I round baled with I liked it especially if was on hills were I had to back up and turn the baler before dump'n the bale.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I guess I'm going to find out. $5000 bought it. Picking it up Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

paid 4000 for a 2090 that didnt move about 5 months ago id say you got a good deal. (mine now moves bought it not knowhing what was wrong but 1200 bucks later of whitch almost 500 of it was just for the 30 gallons of new hydrolic fluid it took ended up being a bearing was out on gear shaft in back had to split and gut entire tractor to fix but was worth it.)

On a side note im not sure why people hate these tractors having read many horrible things and horror storys about these i bought one haveing never owned a tractor before in my life spent couple of months talking to dealer ships and looking it over then bought a shop manual and split tractor and fixed it again never owned a tractor and im not any kinda of amazing mechinic just listened to what techs at local shops told me and read the shop book. It was really simple to work on compared to most cars ive worked on and the powershit was not at all some mystical complex flux copasitor i was expecting it to be. all in all i got a nice tractor for 1/4 what id have paid for same tractor painted anouther color. You will like it im sure


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> I guess I'm going to find out. $5000 bought it. Picking it up Tuesday afternoon.


Bring it home with the TDI???

Had to ask. LOL.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Bonfire said:


> Bring it home with the TDI???
> 
> Had to ask. LOL.


I'am glad you asked bonfire.. I was thinking it , I think he said it was with in driving distance. Keep us updated on your opinion of the trans. HiTech..


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think I can keep this tractor. Driving it home as I write this and it is SLOW! I just passed a jogger. If he was any more in shape I think he could have challenged me to a race.
Hopefully it's just stuck in low range.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Anybody want to buy a lousy tractor. Once I got it really warmed up on the way home I started to smell antifreeze and it was steaming out the breather. At least I bought it cheap :/


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

snowball said:


> I'am glad you asked bonfire.. I was thinking it , I think he said it was with in driving distance. Keep us updated on your opinion of the trans. HiTech..


There was an extension agent down here a long time ago that drove a cotton picker from Lubbock to Wharton County Texas... a distance of 525 miles, more or less... I know because my sister went to Texas Tech in Lubbock and we're 23 miles east of Wharton... made that run MANY times myself in the old man's Ford Festiva's...

Guess it was cheaper than having it hauled... especially as big as a cotton picker is!

Later! OL JR


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Anybody want to buy a lousy tractor. Once I got it really warmed up on the way home I started to smell antifreeze and it was steaming out the breather. At least I bought it cheap :/


Hopefully it's just a head gasket....that could be an easy fix. If you've got a cavitation breakthrough, that's a bit more work but still likely fixable. Fortunately, you bought it right. Good luck!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Mike120 said:


> Hopefully it's just a head gasket....that could be an easy fix. If you've got a cavitation breakthrough, that's a bit more work but still likely fixable. Fortunately, you bought it right. Good luck!


Oh, I've considered that it could be worse than a gasket, but I'm setting my hopes high until I remove three good gaskets and have to look deeper for an issue.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

HiTech Those are kinda noted for head gasket issues. but if your luck is like my..It would be deeper... those also are not noted for being nascar fast on the road...Good luck on your exploratory sugary


----------

